# Any body here good at php?



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Panchoman here. I'm looking for someone who knows some php to help me out with a little project. it shouldn't be too crazy, intensive, or time consuming, it's just that i don't have the time or knowledge to get it done. 

also, your help may benefit the f@h/wcg community a bit, and won't take too much of your time! 

Thanks!


----------



## Disparia (Nov 2, 2010)

PM me the idea, may or may not have time depending on the scope.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2010)

basically, what i'm looking at the concept of building dynamic sigs - 

using php's image functions to call an image (like a background or template already built with photoshop), use php to fetch data(like f@h scores), and write them on the image, and save as a new image. 

shouldn't be too hard code wise..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 2, 2010)

i think solaris is good at php ask him?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 3, 2010)

Everything you need to know about image manipulation in PHP is here:
http://us.php.net/manual/en/book.image.php


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Everything you need to know about image manipulation in PHP is here:
> http://us.php.net/manual/en/book.image.php



even then, it just doesn't cut it, since i have little to none experience with php. if you know php, why don't you help me out?


----------



## Disparia (Nov 3, 2010)

panchoman said:


> basically, what i'm looking at the concept of building dynamic sigs -
> 
> using php's image functions to call an image (like a background or template already built with photoshop), use php to fetch data(like f@h scores), and write them on the image, and save as a new image.
> 
> shouldn't be too hard code wise..



Yeah, the code isn't that hard. The planning of it all will be where the most of the time is spent. Efficient caching, update of data, whether it's for team TPU (~500 users) or for anyone who wants to use the service (a whole lot more).


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2010)

Jizzler said:


> Yeah, the code isn't that hard. The planning of it all will be where the most of the time is spent. Efficient caching, update of data, whether it's for team TPU (~500 users) or for anyone who wants to use the service (a whole lot more).



so do you think it can be done ? at first, my uses for this is for a different thing alltogether, a bit more personal, and then once that works, i can see if i can approval from tpu for dynamic sigs, and then from there work on sigs for team tpu.. 

can you help me?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 4, 2010)

There are complete examples on php.net that show you how to perform the basics (define a PHP file and use some of the PHP image manipulation commands) like here (an image water-marking example):
http://us.php.net/manual/en/image.examples.merged-watermark.php

Once you got a host (or your own computer if you care to install PHP and IIS or Apache), just play with it until you get it the way you want it.  If you're not sure on something, check PHP.net or Google it.  It's not like you can do anything wrong because the server will protect itself from extreme stupidity and you'll get descriptive runtime errors for pretty much everything else.


So, to answer your question: help yourself.


----------

